# Béla Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Boston Symphony Orchestra / Rafael Kubelik / Seiji Ozawa
Béla Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta

Genre
Classical

Reissue Release Date
July 21, 2017
LabelPentaTone Classics
FormatSuper Audio Hybrid CD


----------

